# Opinions on technique



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, as work has been beyond busy lately, I have taken on a partner in painting. He has a few more years experience, but we work very well together. Anyways, I just got a job on an interior of a 3400 sqft house. Ceilings & walls only, no trim or doors, walls all the same color, ceilings are white. The downstairs has tile floors & crown molding. Entry has 14ft ceilings. The upstairs is carpet & no crown molding. All walls & ceilings are knockdown texture. The house is empty and there is a time constraint, has to be done by July 14th. My choice is to cut & roll out with an 18" roller & tub. He wants to tape & spray. I just don't want to waste a lot of time and money on allllll that tape. How would ya'll knock this one out?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 guys cut then 1 backs off an rolls ... Easy money there


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> 2 guys cut then 1 backs off an rolls ... Easy money there


I agree. It's the KISS principle. :yes:


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

Agree too.

Most repaints more efficient with cut and roll. Looks like a lot of masking on that one. I hope your partner will agree.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

By the time that got all preped I'd be half way out the door. :yes:

The only argument should be over who has to fall back and roll.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Add one more vote to cut and roll.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint Zoom? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Too much dark trim to worry about. I would roll that one. For me, it wouldn't be worth the masking for one coat. I might do a simple drape to spray some of the ceilings. Wouldn't have to do a ton of taping to do that. Just throw some plastic over windows, doors, etc.. To protect from spray mist falling on it. You gotta cover the floor anyway. 
I could see that saving some effort, especially with high ceilings.


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Too much dark trim to worry about. I would roll that one. For me, it wouldn't be worth the masking for one coat. I might do a simple drape to spray some of the ceilings. Wouldn't have to do a ton of taping to do that. Just throw some plastic over windows, doors, etc.. To protect from spray mist falling on it. You gotta cover the floor anyway.
> I could see that saving some effort, especially with high ceilings.


I had that thought also, in the second floor with no crown. The walls are being painted so a little over spray does not matter, but on the first all that dark crown and column capitals. In those two narrow halls, so little ceiling surface. No pictures to show larger ceilings. After consideration of all the spaces we see, my vote is still cut and roll.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the votes. All of the high ceilings and upstairs do not have crown molding, it's just on the bottom level. Some of the bottom level has a weird drop-angled ceiling that is the wall color, so it makes things easier. I just think its a hassle doing all the setup, tape all that trim, spray the walls, mask the walls, spray the ceiling.. I'm still going to have to cut & roll the bathrooms. And, if I'm doing some of this solo, that's just more time.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Two guys with tape guns could not get it all taped in day 1? Spray walls early day 2, come back late day 2 drape walls, day 3 spray ceilings take a lunch tug tape go home.

Or hell, drape walls early day 3. If you spray I don't see more than 3 days. If you roll, what a week? Just my personal time frames. $200 to save 2+ days work? That's a bet I'll take and win.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Two guys with tape guns could not get it all taped in day 1? Spray walls early day 2, come back late day 2 drape walls, day 3 spray ceilings take a lunch tug tape go home.
> 
> Or hell, drape walls early day 3. If you spray I don't see more than 3 days. If you roll, what a week? Just my personal time frames. $200 to save 2+ days work? That's a bet I'll take and win.


That sounds like a good plan 

It does have you kinda doing double duty with the masking. Your masking all the trim to spray the walls, then covering it all again with a drape solely for the purpose of making the color transition at the ceiling. 

I'm big on spraying interiors when its feasible, but there are a lot of factors to consider. 

I would normally spray ceilings first, however I went about it, unless I was not painting the walls at all.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yeah,

I'm looking into methods if going all spray as much as possible. That method seems the best, but not solo. But, like has been mentioned elsewhere, you gotta weigh the cost of materials. But with two peeps the ROI should be feasible.

I'll be ordering a new set of tips soon and put my turd into action making money. Time to buy stock in plastic sheathing hehe.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What primer are you using

....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Spmebody lead and somebody follow or split up and both of you lead at different jobs.

Either technique will work so long as you pick one and stick to it.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> That sounds like a good plan
> 
> It does have you kinda doing double duty with the masking. Your masking all the trim to spray the walls, then covering it all again with a drape solely for the purpose of making the color transition at the ceiling.
> 
> ...


Or I guess I could just spray the walls & roll the ceilings last.. it would keep from having to tape twice.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cut and roll


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Duck and roll

....


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Two guys with tape guns could not get it all taped in day 1? Spray walls early day 2, come back late day 2 drape walls, day 3 spray ceilings take a lunch tug tape go home.
> 
> Or hell, drape walls early day 3. If you spray I don't see more than 3 days. If you roll, what a week? Just my personal time frames. $200 to save 2+ days work? That's a bet I'll take and win.


I have to agree.
I don't doubt the folks here can cut and roll fast, I bet they can But I will tell you I've been told a number of times how much faster the job went with my spray system over a previous job done years back with cut and roll. I realize every painter/crew is unique but i find $175 on sundries is a drop in the bucket compared to an extra days work. 
I basically tell them if you don't mind invasive procedures, I can spray most and be done faster and a little cheaper. Or if you would like to keep the space somewhat livable and usable, I brush and roll and it will take me (key word me) an extra day or two. The end result should be about the same.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lazerline said:


> I have to agree.
> I don't doubt the folks here can cut and roll fast, I bet they can But I will tell you I've been told a number of times how much faster the job went with my spray system over a previous job done years back with cut and roll. I realize every painter/crew is unique but i find $175 on sundries is a drop in the bucket compared to an extra days work.
> I basically tell them if you don't mind invasive procedures, I can spray most and be done faster and a little cheaper. Or if you would like to keep the space somewhat livable and usable, I brush and roll and it will take me (key word me) an extra day or two. The end result should be about the same.


I would consider spraying if two coats were being applied. But the problem with spraying in an occupied home, besides the time it takes to mask and the waste generated from used plastic, is it leaves very little room for ventilation with everything covered. You also have to drag that spray line all over the place


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Good someone brought up ventilation. That's been a huge concern of mine.

If the room has furniture/appliances i can see the hassle. However, emptying the room would be putting spraying back in the pic.


----------

